#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Morbus Crohn lindern mit Natriumbicarbonat >

## Vinzenz27

Hallo,
habe Morbus Crohn und bin eigentlich schon lange in einer guten Phase. Habe keine Beschwerden aber etwas weichen Stuhl. Letzte Woche war ich mal wieder auf mehreren Festen eingeladen und nach ordentlichen Fressgelagen sties es mir sauer auf. Meine Oma hat dann immer das Natriumbicarbonat zur Stelle. Das hilft bei saurem Magen Wunder. Jetzt nach dem Verzehr vom Bicarbonat habe ich auch einen festen Stuhl, so als ob der Crohn total weg wäre. 
Kann mir jemand von gleichen Erfahrungen berichten, oder ein Arzt eine Erklärung dafür geben ? Zufall oder hat es doch eine Wirkung ?
Natriumbicarbonat neutralisiert Säure, haben wir vielleicht zu viel Säure in unserem Darm, und bekommen deshalb Crohn ? 
Grüße
VInzenz

----------


## Steinbock27

Guten Abend Vinzenz, 
also erstmal freut es mich das du länger in einer guten Phase bist und keinen Schub hast.  :Smiley:  Ich nehme an du wurdest noch nicht Operiert?! Hmmm, bekannt ist mir das mit dem Natriumbicarbonat nicht. Aber jeder Crohn verläuft (zwar ähnlich, aber dennoch verschieden). Was dem einen Hilft, kann dem anderen Schaden. Dein Stuhl ist weich, da kannst du froh sein. ^^ Ich kann dir gegen die "chologene durchfälle" die Kautabletten LipoCol Merz empfehlen. Aber wie immer kläre es vorher mit deinem Gastroenterologen ab. Falls du noch Fragen haben solltest, ich helfe gerne. Auch wenn ich "erst" 28 bin, ich habe die Krankheit seit meinem 12. Lebensjahr über 20 Darmspiegelungen, paar Magenspiegelungen, 2 Rehas, Operation usw. hinter mir. Deshalb helfe ich gerne, wenn ich es kann. :-) (Ich erwähne das nur, weil viele ältere sich nichts von jüngeren sagen lassen) 
Schönen Abend und vor allem eine stabile Gesundheit. 
Grüße 
Alex

----------


## Vinzenz27

Hallo Alex 
Kein Problem wenn Du 10 Jahre jünger bist als ich ;-) 
Danke für Deinen Tip mit den LipoCol Merz. Im Moment habe ich einen ganz normalen festen Stuhl seit ich einmal Natriumbicarbonat genommen habe.
Operiert bin ich noch nicht, da ich in meinen 11 Jahren Crohn die Krankheit immer sehr gut unter Kontrolle hatte, danke auch meinem guten Arzt. 
Schöne Grüße aus Südtirol
Vinzenz

----------


## Steinbock27

Hallo Vinzenz, 
dann ist ja gut.  :Smiley:  Aber weißt ja, viele denken nun mal so... Gern geschehen mit dem Rat. Wie gesagt die LipoCol wären zudem eine Möglichkeit. Aber umso besser wenn du seit dem einen normalen Stuhl hast. Bestimm auch ohne Kortison oder ähnlichem. Sehr gut, dass du noch nicht Operiert wurdest. So lange es geht zögere es auch bitte raus. Denn seit dem das Terminale Illeum entnommen wurde (gut musste auch sein) aber seit dem eben die starken Durchfälle. Die man mit den LipoCol Merz Tabletten recht gut im Griff bekommen kann. 
Schöne Grüße zurück..
Alex

----------


## Vinzenz27

Hallo Alex, 
bei mir immer noch alle sehr gut, ich glaube das Natriumbicarbonat wirkt Wunder ( Großmutters Rezepte sind halt einfach gut ).
Nehme kein Cortison, nehme Pentasa ( so heißt das Medikament in Italien ) , der Wirkstoff darin ist Mesalazin 2x2 Tabletten zu 500 mg am Tag. Vertrage ich super ohne Nebenwirkungen. Mein Arzt wollte dann auch die Werte der Nieren sehen und es iat alles Ok , ich vertrage diese Mesalazintabletten sehr gut.  
Schöne Grüße und frohe Weihnachten 
Vinzenz

----------


## Steinbock27

Hallo Vinzenz, 
freut mich echt für dich.  :Smiley:  Ja manchmal kann so was wirklich Wunder wirken. Du meinst Pentasa Sachet? Kenne ich aus meiner Kindheit auch, hat mir damals gute Dienste geleistet.  :Smiley:  Schön wenn dir diese helfen. Der Wirkstoff Mesalazin (Salofalk, Claversal, Pentasa usw..) wirkt auch "gezielt" und hat im Verhältnis zu anderen Medis für Crohn oder Colitis "harmlosere Nebenwirkungen". So ähnlich verhält sich auch Budenofalk (eine andere Art von Cortison), dass auch gezielter wirkt als "normales Decortin H". Top wenn dein Arzt die Werte auch im Blick und unter Kontrolle hat. In dem Fall das wichtigste du vertragst die Medis und DIR geht es damit gut.  :Smiley:  
Dankeschön, wünsche dir auch frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten sowie Feiertage. 
Lg Alex

----------


## Vinzenz27

Hallo,
wollte meine Erfahrungen weiter berichten.
Seit Dezember als ich Natriumbicarbonat gegessen hatte war alles wieder OK.
Jetzt seit ein paar Tagen wurde der Stuhl wieder weich, also habe ich nochmals Natriumbicarbonat geschluckt, und siehe da wieder einen festen Stuhl und es fühlt sich an wie ganz gesund.
Ich glaube ich habe meine Lösung gefunden. 
Grüße
Vinzenz

----------

